# Generators, diesel



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

After yet another honda motor taking a dump I am about fed up with them. 2nd generator motor in under 15 months. These are 13hp 5600watt generators. 
Looking at switching from gas powered to small diesel set ups. Does anyone have experience with them? 
Looking at either the kubota gl7000
http://generator.kubota.jp/gl/gl_7000_usa.html
Or the multiquip whisper watt 7000
http://www.multiquip.com/multiquip/DA7000SSA1.htm

Pros of gas are price of unit. Easily repaired. 

Pros of diesel are life span, more power, substantially quieter, fuel consumption is near half

These diesel sets are about a buck a watt. So nearly 3x the cost. I will be mounting it in a trailer beside a compressor so it can exhaust outside and still pull air to cool them.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

Don't forget to include "Wet Stacking" when comparing to gas as well. Diesel gensets like to have a minimum load applied to them at all times in order to operate efficiently, so the don't lend themselves as well to jobsite use.

http://advanced-power-systems.com/generator-wet-stacking/


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

I have a Honda 6500 inverter generator. I know guys that have over 3k hours on them.

I know it's not a diesel but you may want to take a look.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Man, sorry to hear about your troubles with Honda genny. The company I am with has 3 and I have one. Bullet proof they have been. Would never hesitate to get another Honda.

Not trying to offend, but could it be something you did?


----------



## marcsmith (Feb 7, 2014)

When I was framing they used a Kubota lowboy mounted on a track that slid out from the side of the box of the van, ran an electric shop sized rol-air of it all day, about 5 guns and 3 saws all the time. Really slick setup, was surprised how quiet it was compare to the old Honda.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Did you have a Honda generator, or a another brand with a Honda motor? There is a big difference!


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a 7000 Inverter Honda gen pushing 1000 hour on it with no problems. Spendy but has been a great unit.


----------



## totes (Oct 17, 2013)

I had a whisper watt 15k with a kubota. (2007 model) I have nothing but great things to say about them. I am sure the 7k's are just as quality. Super quiet, very fuel efficient. Run ag diesel in it and save even more money. For small stuff I would run mine on idle and still get plenty of power. 
I sold it with over 10,000 hours on it and still got well over half of what I paid for it. With diligent maintenance they will go for a yong yong time. I only had to take it to a mechanic for valve adjustment twice.


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

I have wacker neuson generators. It has had the Honda motor replaces on it. Gets an oil change once every 3 months. 
There is no difference between a Honda motor and a Honda motor on a Honda generator. Same as people claiming tool makers make different tools with same product numbers. All the same. 

Generator gets run at full tilt, no idle down. When being used on a job it runs from start of day to end of day, no shut down. Has probably a constant load of a few amp from batteries charging, trailer accessories and radio. Runs regular power tools on a framing crew. Usually we pull out 4 skill saws plus chop saw on a daily basis. It has the power but it's a fuel hog. 

The Honda inverters are nice, but are they going to last any more then these, and will be just as hard on fuel. The idea of died diesel is also a perk. I keep a 220l fuel tank on the truck of diesel so it's always there. 

Hearing the multiquip bigger ones are lasting is what I wanted to hear. I also like that I can run a 50 amp plug off of it to a power distribution box. Should help with gfci problems and have to stop buying the month long replaceable gfci box's at 50$ a shot. 
Would probably buy a 100' 50amp cord and poet box to work with this as well.


----------



## BAREIN (Dec 26, 2007)

Do you turn off the gas petcock during transport? We killed two seperate Honda engines on a Multiquip and the mechanic determined that the gas was getting in the oil during transport and diluting it. Oil was always changed every 40 -50 hrs run time. Never happened on any other compressor or gens we own with WI-Robins, Kohlers, Robins, just the Honda.


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

Pulled the trigger on the multiquip. Got just shy of 50 hours on it now. Will see how the fuel consumption goes. Right now it's burning about 15l a day by my best guess. Powering 2 framing crews. 
But man is it quiet! And heavy...
Running a 50aml 6/3+8/1 cord to a power box with 6 gfci recepticals. All said genny and cord with box ran me about 8k plus government. Hopefully pays off


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

kyle_dmr said:


> Running a 50aml 6/3+8/1 cord to a power box with 6 gfci recepticals. All said genny and cord with box ran me about 8k plus government. Hopefully pays off



Is it a 50 amp twist lock? What brand power distro box did you get? Do you like it? I'm going to buy one soon.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Im too late, but I was going to suggest a multiquip or similar light tower. You get a light tower and generator on a trailer.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Finally! A work related thread, and I learned something.:thumbsup:


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> Is it a 50 amp twist lock? What brand power distro box did you get? Do you like it? I'm going to buy one soon.


Yes a 50amp California style plug I think it's called. I got a 100' cable with ends off amazon for 450$. Best price by almost half of anywhere else I could find. 
Bought a rhino box. RB300me is the part I think. Paid just over 500 for the box. It seems to work very well. Gives me 12 plugs (6 recepticals). A 20amp twist lock and can daisy chain the box with another cord and box if need be as it has pass through capabilities. Circuit breaks are on the box, as well as individual gfci trip switches. From what I hear the ministry of labour (your ohsa) really likes these as it is a no brainier gfci to all.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

On the cord, I prefer to DIY with Carol SOOW cord. 6/3-8/1 with Hubbell Ends. Hubbells make the best connectors and Carol SO is THE BEST portable cord in the market IMO.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

kyle_dmr said:


> Yes a 50amp California style plug I think it's called. I got a 100' cable with ends off amazon for 450$. Best price by almost half of anywhere else I could find.


Might of been cheaper to buy 6-4 soow cord or 6-3 with #8 ground in bulk and the 125/250 volt 50 amp 3 pole 4 wire twist locks off eBay for about 40 bucks each instead of like 100 bucks new, and just make your own cords.

Look into cep products (construction electrical products) they have good stuff at decent prices... On eBay still in the box..

And you have a 30 amp 250 volt (L6-30) on a 2 pole breaker in your rhino box, basically 2 hots and a ground for 208&240 volt stuff.. A little tip is swap out the l6-30 for a L14-30 receptical and add a neutral to the neutral bar. Get yourself some 10-4 soow cord with L14-30 Hubbell twist lock ends and now you have 2 more circuits that you can branch out on gfci's. Here's an example I made. 









I'm looking into a levinton or hubbell distro box if I can find it for the right price.

I scored at a used equipment auction awhile back and got 4, 50' 6-4 soow cords with hubbel 125/250v 3 pole plugs, 3 tie in adapters that can be wired into a panel and a few camlok adapters to hook up to large generators. All for probably it's scrap cost.

I also have about 250' worth of 10-4 soow cord to hook up what I made into the L14-30


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

mobiledynamics said:


> On the cord, I prefer to DIY with Carol SOOW cord. 6/3-8/1 with Hubbell Ends. Hubbells make the best connectors and Carol SO is THE BEST portable cord in the market IMO.


Carol is the crown king of mic cable.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

However.....do DIY cords - osha. Let me google and see if the 50 Calis come premoulded.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

mobiledynamics said:


> However.....do DIY cords - osha. Let me google and see if the 50 Calis come premoulded.


No, don't think they do. Never seen them


----------

